# HOWLERS



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MADE A COUPLE OF HOWLERS the other day out of plastic bottles . One a Gumout and the other a Heet bottle. put a little camo on good to go----------Sound ok---give them a try later this winter-------------------*

*svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For those of you who might not believe that these work, I'll have to disagree. Skip sent me one a few years back and it sounds every bit as good as several custom howlers I have, some by pretty well known makers.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YD --Out of all the howlers I have-----I sure like the Juice bottle howler LOL- like the one I sent you----They work!!!!!!!!!---------------------------------------------Have a GREAT DAY Everyone----------svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good hope you call a 45# male in with them


----------

